# More info on HC cuba



## fishymatty (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just reading about HC and I found conflicting info. Some says HC needs a fertile soil and I read HC can be attached to rocks or logs. If thats the case than it doesn't need soil and is most likely not an aquatic plant but one that can survive underwater. For how long?


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

You are very misinformed. HC will live indefinitely underwater.

HC can be attached to stones or wood. It will spread faster, though, in a finer, more fertile substrate.


----------



## fishymatty (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you. I currently have it planted in fine fertile soil but I like the idea of having some grow on drift wood so I was curious if anyone knew the truth. Being this is my first experience with this plant I only know what I read.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

No problem, there is a lot of bad information out there. HC, like most aquatic plants, absorbs most of its nutrients through foliar feeding (i.e. it is absorbed through the leaves/stems themselves). This is why it can be secured to various objects and grow well. 

However, it can appreciate a fine nutrient rich substrate. ADA Aquasoil is perfect for it. Other commercial substrates perform well too.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

It's a very versatile plant, it can be grown emersed and submersed, on the substrate, tied to a rock/driftwood or grown on top of/mixed with some moss. But I don't know about HC taking most of the nutrients through foliage, It does have a good root system and it's not a fully aquatic plant (since it grows both above and below water level) so I would think that it's quite capable of taking nutrients with both leaves and roots. 

I have found it to be easiest to grow in fine sand with good bottom ferts. So much easier to plant HC to sand than to Aquasoil.


----------



## fishymatty (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't wait to see this stuff start to spread. I still have about 10 square inches left most of which seems dead. It came all the way from japan. So for now I have it floating in hopes that it will green up and grow a little before I try to do anything with it.


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

i'm actually having a problem keeping this lil sucker down in my eco complete substrate...I broke apart clumps of it that was atteched to some peat moss. I guess i'll use some fine sand, or is their any other substrate that would help me in planting my hc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

It will grow alot better/faster if you break that square up that you bought from Japan and put each little stem into the substrate, stem, by stem. (take a look at my 90p journal in my sig) - It will take alot of time (and some backach) but it will be worth it. Also even if it looks REALLY bad when you plant it (it may even look dead) the roots aren't dead and they will send out bright, green hc.

But you don't want to just lay someonelse's hc carpet in your tank - it will be hard to get it to grow in nicely. 

Take the time, and plant it right - you'll be glad you did!

good luck


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

what do you think is the best top layer for hc to stay submerged...Im having a problem keeping the hc down because eco complete is too coarse of a grade of gravel...what should i use?


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

It should plant just fine in the eco. I have the same, just use tweezers to plant each piece. It is tedious, but its well worth it in the end. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

youngsai said:


> what do you think is the best top layer for hc to stay submerged...Im having a problem keeping the hc down because eco complete is too coarse of a grade of gravel...what should i use?


Again, like I said, don't lay it down in mats. Take each little piece and plant it with tweezers. (you will probably find you won't need the entire mat) - you want them about an inch apart from each other.

This is the best way to get it to spread out.


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

ok, thanks guys i'll give it a try in the eco complete with tweezers...


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

still having a problem getting individual plants to stick to eco-complete because the grains are too big...i'm going to place a top layer of pool sand in the filter...quick question-how do i test the sand for hardness or how should i prepare the sand, i have already rinsed the sand a bunch of times, but idk if i should boil it or what the next step after rinsing it should be. any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

youngsai said:


> still having a problem getting individual plants to stick to eco-complete because the grains are too big...i'm going to place a top layer of pool sand in the filter...quick question-how do i test the sand for hardness or how should i prepare the sand, i have already rinsed the sand a bunch of times, but idk if i should boil it or what the next step after rinsing it should be. any help is much appreciated!


I would push it down even futhur. The Ada as has pretty big grains also. I just had to push it down futhur. You may not see any of the plant at first. You will have to wait for it to grow up. It may take a week or two but it will grow up nice and green.


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

oh ok I was worried that if the leaves were covered up the plant would be unable to photosynthesize...so ur sayin not to even worry about that? allright i give it a try, thanx Rick


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

youngsai said:


> oh ok I was worried that if the leaves were covered up the plant would be unable to photosynthesize...so ur sayin not to even worry about that? allright i give it a try, thanx Rick


Nah...it will be fine


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

Youngsai, I have HC in Eco Complete and was having the same problem. In a nano tank and (too) aggressive gravel vacuuming it was getting disturbed and coming un-attached. My Eco Complete also sort of settles out the fine grains, which I understand it's supposed to, but then the top layer was kinda big. 

I finally took a small amount of well washed sand and sort of sprinkled spoonfuls of stand right on the hc patches, figuring it would help root it and it would grow through and out into the light, helping to anchor it and encourage new growth. So far so good. I also am much more gentle with the gravel vacuuming now.


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

Youngsai, I have HC in Eco Complete and was having the same problem. In a nano tank and (too) aggressive gravel vacuuming it was getting disturbed and coming un-attached. My Eco Complete also sort of settles out the fine grains, which I understand it's supposed to, but then the top layer was kinda big. 

I finally took a small amount of well washed sand and sort of sprinkled spoonfuls of sand right on the hc patches, figuring it would help root it and it would grow through and out into the light, helping to anchor it and encourage new growth. So far so good. I also am much more gentle with the gravel vacuuming now.


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

yea plus my amono shrimp and mts snails are making this impossible, i'm definitely going to try putting sand in...I've heard you have to test the sand for water hardness, 'cept i dont know how, can anyone help... thanks in advance for helpin : )


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

yea plus my amono shrimp and mts snails are making this impossible, i'm definitely going to try putting sand in...I've heard you have to test the sand for water hardness, 'cept i dont know how, can anyone help... thanks in advance for helpin : )


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey,

I've been following this thread bc I am thinking of starting an HC carpet. 

I now have Eco-complete UNDER Estee's 5 mm gravel. Can I plant the HC in this gravel? If not, what should I do now?

Also, I have 10 amano shrimp and 5 corys. Do I need to somehow protect my HC from them while it is growing? If so, Hhw should I do it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

If you look at my journal I just added 30 amano shrimp and 10 ottos and my hc is doing fine.

As long as it is rooted you should be just fine.

good luck!


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

have you looked at tom barr's dry start up method? http://www.barrreport.com/articles/3361-new-methoid-make-nice-rug-hc-before-you-add-water.html

this would avoid uprooting problems.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

milesm said:


> have you looked at tom barr's dry start up method? http://www.barrreport.com/articles/3361-new-methoid-make-nice-rug-hc-before-you-add-water.html
> 
> this would avoid uprooting problems.


Well, now I did. 

It sounds like a great method, however my tanks full with other plants and fish, and I don't have a spare light. 

There must be some other way for me to successfully grow this carpet though??? Has anyone successfully established a HC carpet in a filled up tank (with HO lights, no CO2, excel and 5mm gravel)?

What should I do to get this carpet with my current system????


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Yassmeena said:


> Well, now I did.
> 
> It sounds like a great method, however my tanks full with other plants and fish, and I don't have a spare light.
> 
> ...


Non co2 system? Your going to need co2 to make a nice carpet of hc..it's a must..


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

rick4him said:


> Non co2 system? Your going to need co2 to make a nice carpet of hc..it's a must..


he will be using excel; tom barr has done it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

milesm said:


> he will be using excel; tom barr has done it.


There is no way you can make it look it's best without using a real co2 system.


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

does anyone know how to test the sand for water hardness...Im using some pool sand, i've rinsed it out for a while, but im worried about ruining the water stability, does anyone know how to test the sand for hardness???


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

rick4him said:


> There is no way you can make it look it's best without using a real co2 system.


Hc can grow fine with excel. It's only practical to do in smaller tanks however, since dosing excel in a larger environment would be cost prohibitive. 

If you're using pool sand, it will be fine. Don't worry about the hardness of the water changing. Pool sand should be inert.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Hc can grow fine with excel. It's only practical to do in smaller tanks however, since dosing excel in a larger environment would be cost prohibitive.
> 
> If you're using pool sand, it will be fine. Don't worry about the hardness of the water changing. Pool sand should be inert.


Hmm. I'll be curious to see if he can make this tank look nice, green, and thick without using pressured co2...


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

sweet thanks eyebeat...any ideas on thick of a layer i should put...I have a 3inch layer of eco-complete in there now...Im replanting everything right now (which I actually love doing now lol) , then i will add the layer of sand but now sure how much or wut the best way to add the sand.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Younsai: If it were me, I would try to mix the Eco and sand evenly throughout the substrate. If you just add the sand on top, it'll just end up settling in the bottom of the tank. A 50/50 mix should stay a bit more even dispersed (makes sense in my head at least), and give your new plants a chance to root. I use 100% sand substrate in my 29 gallon tank, no substrate fertilizers at all, and the plants grow very very well. Even plants from genus Echinodorus which are supposedly heavy root feeders have done very well for me in the past. Best of luck to you!

Rick: Even if the new kid doesn't succeed right now in his setup with HC, it doesn't mean that it isn't possible to grow without _pressurized_ CO2.


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

Really appreciate the help everybody,unfortunately i already added the sand eyebeat...about 2 inches of sand on top of the eco...I'm hoping that the sand gives the hc enough time to root properly before the hc pokes through and meets the tank turbulence...the water looks fine though a lil murky, my amonos and mts are filtering through it...here is my only concern, will the hc have enough strength and health to get through this 4 inch layer of substrate or will it yellow and die in the process of trying to get the light?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

You buried it under 4 inches of substrate?!?!?!?!?

Hmmm....

I'd give it about a 2% chance of making it through all of that. When I plant HC, I try to plant the stems so that about half of the mass is under the substrate, and the other half is exposed to light. I don't plant individual stems, as this just takes way too much time. About 5-10 pieces, or maybe a dime sized bit, works pretty well. After two or three weeks, it will start to spread, and then it will never stop


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

oh wow, thats awesome...I guess I shouldn't have rushed it but whatever, so now I guess i need some hc if anyone has extra lol


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

i just measured it, its more like, 2 3/4 inches...not 4, soooo wut do my chances look like now?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

about 2 3/4% .


----------



## youngsai (May 3, 2008)

haha, damn, thats sucks, wutever thanks for the help anyways... i'll let you know how it goes, i'm gonna give it a few days and if i dont see any hc, i'm gonna go to an lfs and buy some more.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

If it grows almost three inches in a few days, call Guinness Book of World Records. If you don't want to buy more, just pull it out of the substrate and let it see some light.


----------

